# Escalera al Cielo



## electric_suzy

Buenos días!
soy estudiante de alemán de segundo curso, y me ha surgido una duda..
traduciendo el titulo de la archifamosa cancion "Stairway to Heaven" de Led Zeppelin he pensado como sería en alemán.., estos son mis intentos:

Treppe nach Himmel

ó 

Treppe zu Himmel

cual es correcto, o en caso de no serlo ninguno (es probable xD) como se diria bien?


----------



## Quelle

- Treppe zum (=zu dem) Himmel
- Himmelstreppe


----------



## electric_suzy

Danke schön! 
^^


----------



## Quelle

Gern geschehen...ich mag Led Zeppelin und Stairways to Heaven auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@electric_suzy

El "nach" en sentido local se utiliza normalmente cuando uno se dirije hacia un lugar fuera de los límites de la ciudad en que se encuentra:

Wir fahren nach Berlin!

Ich fliege nach New York.

Obviamente la honrosa excepción

Ich gehe nach Hause.

Saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Bueno, aunque es cierto que el Cielo no es precisamente la ciudad donde uno vive, y menos la mía...


----------



## electric_suzy

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!
^^

la verdad es que mi duda principal era si el Cielo tenia un contexto toponimico, y por tanto, segun lo que he estudiado, sería con "nach", pero si no tenia esas connotaciones, entonces con zu..
Pero con vuestra ayuda ya no tengo dudas, muchas gracias otra vez =)


----------



## Quelle

electric_suzy said:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!
> ^^
> 
> la verdad es que mi duda principal era si el Cielo tenia un contexto toponimico, y por tanto, segun lo que he estudiado, sería con "nach", pero si no tenia esas connotaciones, entonces con zu..
> Pero con vuestra ayuda ya no tengo dudas, muchas gracias otra vez =)


 
No, no tiene contexto toponímico. Pero hay una posibilidad de usar "nach" con Himmelreich.


----------

